
Show HN: Pong – Basic uptime monitoring with email alerts - rhardih
https://github.com/rhardih/pong
======
rhardih
I've been using the free plan on Pingdom for a long time, and it's a great
service! They've recently decided to scrap the paid plan however:

[https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/07/pingdom-will-kill-its-
fre...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/07/pingdom-will-kill-its-free-website-
monitoring-plan-on-february-6/)

I can totally understand the move, and if my personal needs were greater, I'd
gladly have converted to a paid account. Basically I just want an email if one
of my hobby projects goes down. Nothing much more.

I already pay for a server, so I decided to put together a minimal Rails app
that gets me 95% of the way instead of hunting for another free provider.

For now there's no auth etc. It's bare bones, but batteries included. All you
need to run your own instance, is a host running docker.

